# Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get?



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Should the dealer have a rebuild kit? Some how I remeber it being an issue. Any alternate sources? The biggest thing I'm after is the parking brake lever seal.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (hasnfefr)*

Caliper seal kits only include the piston seal and the boot. If there's a problem with the parking brake, then the caliper is a total, and you need to replace it.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (germancarnut51)*

I have it all apart just need the consumables. I would rather not pay $70 for a rebuild when for $20 I can rebuild it my self. Ya know? I don't even want to know what a new one costs.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (hasnfefr)*

No parts available from anyone for repairing the rear calipers when any parking brake parts are required.
Sorry, that's just the way it is, and has been for as long as I have known.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (germancarnut51)*

Thank you for the info. Save me some time.


----------



## mkiigolf (Jun 2, 1999)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (hasnfefr)*

I am looking for the same thing and stumbled across this link.
<http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/shop/product_info.php/info/p615_Dichtungssatz-Bremssattel-GIRLING-von-BOSCH-fuer-VW-Corrado.html>
If you take that part # and google it, you come up with a Canadian, a German and an Austian company. All websites appear to be the same just different locations.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (mkiigolf)*

Have you ever used one of those kits?
Looks kinda generic since there are two different size bleed valves.
Seems to me like there are more parts than that in the parking brake mechanisms.
Personally, I've never taken the parking brake apart, since I haven't had one fail (West Coast Owner), and the only parts that I have ever needed to replace are the pistons seals, and the dust boots.


----------



## mkiigolf (Jun 2, 1999)

*Re: Rear caliper rebuild kits? Where to get? (germancarnut51)*

No, I haven't used the kit. I am still in the research phase. Here is another link with a breakdown of the mk2 rear caliper 
http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DG
I have taken one apart and there are alot of pieces as you can see on the linked page. I have time so I will keep looking.


----------



## j_m_o_a (Mar 31, 2009)

some time ago this year i was thinking of rebuilding my b3 rear calipers so i was searching for the same. i found a link in vortex to a french articule describing the step by step on this procedure and i think also where to get the parts. try to find that. it was half translated and half in french


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

Great info everyone. Thanks.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Thought I'd share



petethepug said:


> I rebuilding the set of aluminum Mk IV calipers I got off the forum. I was searching through for the piston seal rebuild kit and see that they have two kits.
> 
> 38mm seal kit P/N: 8D0 698 671
> 41mm seal kit P/N: 1J0 698 671 - (This is the size that I have)
> ...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Item information: Girling Rear Brake Caliper Repair Kit for VW Corrado/Passat B3 & B4, Golf III*

http://www.europeanperformanceprodu...sattel-GIRLING-von-BOSCH-fuer-VW-Corrado.html


----------

